# Today is Spunky Old Broads Day!



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2017)

Excuse me to those who are politically correct but it is Spunky Old Broads Day (don't know if I like that to describe me either!)  Anyways here is what it is about:

http://www.deludeddiva.com/celebrate-spunky-old-broads-day.html

:cheers1:So have a glass of whatever you like and know you are something else women!:love_heart:


----------



## Debby (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't think I qualify as a Spunky Old Broad.  Well maybe old and getting older but spunky?  Not so much.  I'll have to leave that to you Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2017)

Debby said:


> I don't think I qualify as a Spunky Old Broad.  Well maybe old and getting older but spunky?  Not so much.  I'll have to leave that to you Ruthanne.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2017)

Is spunky old farts day coming soon, Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Is spunky old farts day coming soon, Ruthanne?


Probably, I'll have to look that one up Pappy!  LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2017)

_"Youth_ is temporary, _diva is forever_." - The Divine Miss M.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 7, 2017)

Woohoo. Just love a good excuse! Count me in!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't forget Bea Arthur!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2017)

I loved Maude!


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 7, 2017)

Mary Tyler Moore Show - 12 second video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etyO7T6WGwU


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 7, 2017)

My post vanished I said I didn't like the title as spunk means something very different in the UK. I don't mnd Fiesty old broads though


----------



## Arachne (Feb 8, 2017)

Sign me up.. I can't wait to tell my grown up kids.. yes spunk means something else indeed.. lol


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> My post vanished I said I didn't like the title as spunk means something very different in the UK. I don't mnd Fiesty old broads though



lol - We remain divided by a common language.  (And yes I know what it means in the UK...)


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

Now I'm wondering just what "spunk" means in the UK?nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2017)

I just looked it up. Google it, Ruthanne. On second thought, maybe not. ops1:


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I just looked it up. Google it, Ruthanne. On second thought, maybe not. ops1:


I looked it up Pappy.  I had to laugh....


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 11, 2017)

Now you understand, every time I hear it I cringe


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)

Wilberforce said:


> Now you understand, every time I hear it I cringe


We'll have to put up a new day to celebrate and put this one behind us...lol.


----------

